# One year, what a difference. Thanks TLF!



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

7/4/2020 and 7/4/2021


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Excellent!! Great work!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Awesome job! :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

That's what it's all about. Great job.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

:shock: Wow!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome, well done.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

That's impressive.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

That's fantastic results !!! You did a great job. Lawn looks amazing


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you to everyone!


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Boom!!! Nice job!


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Awesome!!! Did you restore what was previously there or lay totally new sod?


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Jerry_G said:


> Awesome!!! Did you restore what was previously there or lay totally new sod?


The previous owners had the house built a year before my wife and I bought it. We closed on July 1st 2020. The sod was laid in July 2019 and the previous owners didn't care for it at all. I've been told by multiple neighbors that the previous owners son would pull a rotary mower behind him while he rode his bike back and forth through the lawn 🤢. When we moved in it was a little over 5 inches and full of fungus and weeds.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

Damn you improved your lawn so much even the neighbors looks better!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Patrck17 said:


> Damn you improved your lawn so much even the neighbors looks better!


Lol his "stripes" are scalp marks. He has cut his lawn no more than 4 times this whole year. He doesn't like us much, I think he doesn't cut his lawn out of spite. He is between me and a guy on his other side with a beautiful reel cut zoysia lawn.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

That looks awesome! Great progress!


----------

